# Too many units: College Dilemma



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Okay, so this is a little complicated. This will be my last semester of university. I have 4 more classes or 12 more units needed to finish the degree. After I finish I plan on moving to another state and start looking for work immediately. I only have enough savings for a few months (at most a year) and I can not live with family or friends. My dad lives in a 1-bedroom apartment with the evil old step-bag and my sister has a small 1-bedroom. And they do not live where I'm living now, nor where I plan on moving.

The problem is that although I do not hate my chosen profession, I can't say it really turns me on either. So I couldn't get into what I really want to do at the time and this seemed like the next best choice. The program that I would really like to get into has several prerequisite courses (4 lab science courses and several easier ones) and it's very competitive so I need to get As in all of them. So far I have taken 3 of them. I have 2 more to go. I might need a couple more than that depending on the college. But those would be easy classes. I'm taking these classes at the local community college while doing my degree at a 4-year university. My major is totally unrelated to what I really want to do.

Now I could take these courses in the new state but I will have to wait at least a year to do so since it takes that long to get residency. Otherwise I'd have to pay out of state tuition. The other problem is that I would be working by that time and I'm not sure if I would have the time or not to take a hard class. It also costs over $110 per unit in the new state while it is free here. 

So the dilemma is that I am now enrolled in 6 classes or 20 units. And the 2 prereq classes are killer classes that have labs and require memorization of a huge amount of material. I don't know if I can handle that. My other classes, 2 should be easy and 2 will probably be moderate in hardness. I did take 18 units last semester and got all As except for one A- but those classes were easier and 2 of them were super easy online classes. I was not taking any science lab courses.

I was thinking about taking one of the prereqs in the summer, so as to not be so overloaded this semester. The problem with that is I don't know for sure if they will even be offering it since last summer they didn't due to budget cuts. I could take one the of classes for my degree in the summer. For sure my university will offer them but it would cost $300 and I would have to stay here for another 6 weeks. 6 weeks living on my paltry savings when I should be looking for work and trying to gain some work related volunteer experience in the new state. 

And I may never get into the program/profession that I want. I might be wasting my time taking these courses. Either way I will have to work for a couple years before getting into the program I want. 

Any thoughts or advice?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I guess the subject is not sexy enough and I got a little long winded.


----------



## velocicaur (Aug 8, 2009)

Just a few things I picked up after a quick scan. If you haven't started looking for work in your new state, you're already behind. You need to get out there and be actively marketing yourself and hope that you can find a job. It could take months to find a job that you can actually support yourself on. 

Also, if you happen to know what you really want to do and it requires those extra credits... by all means, start taking them. It sounds like some sort of health profession. They always make it seem more competitive than it is. It sounds like you are completely capable of getting good grades and handling the curriculum. I wouldn't worry about getting accepted. If you do well, you're going to get in. 

You can always try and find a local job and then keep going to school where you are. Then once you get towards the end of that program, you can market yourself in the other state.

Another option is to finish the prerequisite courses and then transfer to a school in the new state. Since most programs have similar prereqs, that would be a nice way to move into a new area and make contacts in the the field and location that you WANT to work in.

Just some random thoughts.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

velocicaur said:


> Just a few things I picked up after a quick scan. If you haven't started looking for work in your new state, you're already behind. You need to get out there and be actively marketing yourself and hope that you can find a job. It could take months to find a job that you can actually support yourself on.
> 
> Also, if you happen to know what you really want to do and it requires those extra credits... by all means, start taking them. It sounds like some sort of health profession. They always make it seem more competitive than it is. It sounds like you are completely capable of getting good grades and handling the curriculum. I wouldn't worry about getting accepted. If you do well, you're going to get in.
> 
> ...


I know I should be looking but I won't be able to fly out there for job interviews. Do you think there is a point in applying for jobs now if I can't fly out? Yeah, it's going to take a few months most likely.

I really want to move. Don't want to live here any longer than I have to. I'm kind of old, so I can't dilly dally anymore. At the community colleges in the area I am now they select people for the program by lottery method. So you can be waiting years and years to get in. In the other state admission is based on GPA and TEAS scores.

Right, I am planning on getting into a program in the new state. I already checked their prereqs (the local public 4-year and community college). But I'm going to have work no matter what for a few years and save before doing that because I won't be able to receive anymore financial aid, other than federal loans. You can't get grants for 2nd bachelor's degrees. The only way I'd be able to receive more grants is if I were to pursue a master's degree. There are very few schools that allow you to get a master's in that field with a BA in something else. From what I have found online they do not exist in the new state.

Just to clear it up. I'm getting a BS in accounting but what I really want to do is get into the health field. I'm not really a Nightingale type but I really like medicine. Business is just not me. And I'm planning on moving to Florida from California.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I think sticking around for another 6 weeks to finish the courses you want to take will be worth it in the long run. So if I'm understanding correctly, I think you should drop the degree class and concentrate on the others and then finish up in the summer. Are you going to go for a BSN?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Double Indemnity said:


> I think sticking around for another 6 weeks to finish the courses you want to take will be worth it in the long run. So if I'm understanding correctly, I think you should drop the degree class and concentrate on the others and then finish up in the summer. Are you going to go for a BSN?


Oh hey there. 

Since I have to take 12 units in order to get financial aid, I was thinking of dropping one of my harder courses and taking a super easy online class just to keep full-time status (and take it pass/no pass). Then in the summer I will take the last class that I need to graduate. I just don't think I can hack 20 units if 2 are lab science courses and 2 more are accounting courses.

It would either be an ASN or a BSN depending on what school or program I get into. The local community college there does have an accelerated ASN program for people who already have a BA where you finish in 3 semesters.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

i am still reading your posts. there is this

http://www.calfresh.ca.gov/default.ht

it's $200 at most per month. it could help. and i imagine you would qualify.

==

this 'program' is mysterious. what is it generally speaking :b? lab science courses sound nightmarish. okay it's health / nursing related i see.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

enfield said:


> i am still reading your posts. there is this
> 
> http://www.calfresh.ca.gov/default.ht
> 
> ...


From what I've read you can't get that if you are in college and not working.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

> 3) *Students *- Many college students are not eligible to receive CalFresh. However, able-bodied students between the ages of 18 and 60 who are enrolled in college at least half time may be eligible if they:
> 
> Receive California Work Opportunity and Responsibility to Kids (CalWORKs)
> Work at least 20 hours a week
> ...


i guess not 



komorikun said:


> I guess the subject is not sexy enough and I got a little long winded.


life decisions and financial security are really important. but they can be complicated. i would lean in the direction of finishing the accounting stuff and moving to the new state and getting the job, and not also trying to finish the prereqs for the programs for the other possible career before you move. because you don't have substantial savings or a rent-free place to stay or ppl to give you money in a time of need. then again, you made it in japan and brazil and wherever else so you probably know more about your ability to do these kinds of things. but i would be scared about running out of money.


----------



## velocicaur (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh, you definitely need to be applying to jobs in Florida. That is an absolute must. At least you have a marketable degree, so that's a plus. It will still be tough, but you should be able to find something. Any employer worth a damn should help with costs.

Depending on how your loan situation is, it may be worth it to just go straight into a program if you can find it. I mean, you want to keep it as low as possible, but if you plan on moving to Florida without a job...that is going to be rough too. What field are you looking into - it sounds like nursing?


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

the link to download the student section of the calfresh handbook is here

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CDUQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.sccgov.org%2Fssa%2Ffoods%2Ffschap30.pdf&ei=rgn9UO63LtKu2AWuu4GQBQ&usg=AFQjCNFIgNR8mRZrRDVmy4Wph3UdLA1SNQ&sig2=9fzLBVrgHUggoH_YIecq4g&bvm=bv.41248874,d.cGE

but looking over it yeah while you are a student at least half-time (and not working 20 hours a week or participating in any of the special programs) you wouldn't be eligible. curiously, _all_ students at stanford are considered full-time.


----------



## Ansgar (Feb 17, 2012)

enfield said:


> i am still reading your posts. there is this
> 
> http://www.calfresh.ca.gov/default.ht
> 
> ...


It would surprise me if you need to do that much science courses to get into nursing school.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

It's not a lot of science courses but not easy if you are taking so many units and doing accounting at the same time. And the labs take up time. I hate lab. 

The ASN at the community college in Florida requires medical chemistry (done), physiology(done), anatomy (this semester), microbiology (this semester). And as for non-lab courses: human development (done). The BSN at the 4-year has more requirements: nutrition, stats (done), ethics, and psychology. 

So if I do the BSN route I'm thinking of taking nutrition, ethics, and psychology at the community college in Florida while I'm working. Those classes should be pretty easy.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Staying here really isn't that much better. It might be slightly easier to get a job here cause the university helps a little bit. I went a job fair last year and.....yeah....networking and selling yourself to recruiters does not work for those with SAD. I have to do it the usual way and apply to job ads.

But rent is more expensive here, so I will be going through my savings much faster. I don't have friends or family I can stay with for free here.


----------



## Ansgar (Feb 17, 2012)

You will earn more in accounting than nursing. But if you think working as a nurse is more fulfilling then perhaps you should go for that. I would give accounting a chance considering the economic benefits. You will meet interesting people also, and get to work in nice clothes.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Actually nurses earn more than accountants on average. I'm not really into wearing a monkey suit and being around other accountants......I'd rather wear scrubs and be around more earthy types.

Oh boy what did you do to get banned?


----------

